

Why bootloaders are locked down on modern smartphones - nezza-_-
http://stacksmashing.net/2012/08/27/why-bootloaders-are-locked-down-on-modern-smartphone/

======
nezza-_-
(I don't like DRM, but for content providers like movie studios it's very
important - and Netflix is an important feature for vendors.)

